# Homepage



## Sirnero (5. September 2006)

Also ich bin im moment dabei mir die nötigen Kenntnisse für eine Gildenhomepage anzueignen...aber ich möchte darin auch ein Forum haben und ich wollte wissen ob einer von euch weiss wo ich das herkriegen kann. danke schon im Voraus.

Nero


----------



## Y0sh1. (5. September 2006)

Hi,

das is zwar das falsche Forum aber ich schreibs dir trotzdem mal.

Es gibt viel verschiedene Forensoftware. Auch wenn manche Spinner(Möchtegernprofis) meinen,
weils der Name is is es schlecht. z.B wird das von PHPBB oft gesagt. Ich zähle dir jetz hier ma paar Foren
auf.

phpBB: phpBB Board
Invision: Power Board
Woltlab: Burning Boad Lite

Invision ist nicht mehr kostenlos, jedoch das beste was man bekommen kann. Jedoch kursiert auf vielen Seiten immer noch die Version 1.3 - die letzte gratis Version. Die musst dir halt zusammengooglen.

MfG,
Y0sh1


----------



## Sirnero (6. September 2006)

Oh ja sehs grad PC - Technik wär wohl das richtige gewesen danke das du trotzdem geantwortet hast

Nero


----------



## Crowley (9. September 2006)

Ich verschiebs dann mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ishtar (11. September 2006)

Wenn du bereit bist auch Geld für die Forensoftware auszugeben empfehle ich dir das vBulletin. Ist richtig teuer, aber sein Geld (imho) wert.


----------



## Nyana (12. September 2006)

ishtar schrieb:


> Wenn du bereit bist auch Geld für die Forensoftware auszugeben empfehle ich dir das vBulletin. Ist richtig teuer, aber sein Geld (imho) wert.


Ich glaube für ne Gildenhomepage tut's das phpBB vollkommen, zumal es wirklich kostenlos ist .. ansonsten ist Woltlab wohl die günstigste Variante da gits aber auch viele verschiedene Pakete je nach Update Wünschen ...

IPB & vBulletin sind wohl die Luxusvarianten, wobei man meines Wissens nur beim Invision eine Liftime Licence bekommen kann und vBulletin jählich latzen muss .. daher haben wir uns damals für IPB entschieden, welches Du auch hier auf Buffed siehst.


----------



## Weidner (13. September 2006)

Kennt jetzt auch noch jemand zufällig nen guten Freespace Anbieter, umne potenzielle Homepage auch online zu stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre auch gut zu wissen!


----------



## Ten (13. September 2006)

Weidner schrieb:


> Kennt jetzt auch noch jemand zufällig nen guten Freespace Anbieter, umne potenzielle Homepage auch online zu stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sry ich bin da nicht wirklich auf dem Laufenden, nur so weit, dass ich Dir die Illusion mit freespace schonmal nehmen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ein paar Kröten pro Monat wirst du wohl locker machen müssen. Da gehts ja nicht mehr nur um den space  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sondern das Forum braucht auch ne Anbindung an eine Datenbank, wo dann der ganze Sermon den die Leute schreiben, auch gespeichert wird. Schlagt mich ruhig, wenn ich was falsches erzähle, es ist bei mir ein paar Jahre her dass ich mich damit beschäftigt habe. Aber ich meine du brauchst etwas php und sql-fähiges, und das gibts nicht für lau. Und wenn doch, dann mit Sicherheit nicht stabil und verläßlich.

Hier gibts bestimmt einige, die bessere Antworten haben als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ich hab das nur hier hin gesülzt, damit du überhaupt schonmal ne Antwort hast.


----------



## Weidner (14. September 2006)

Kam jetzt auch nicht wirklich überraschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Geroc (14. September 2006)

also als freespace würde ich dir mal funpic.de anbieten da hast du zwar eine kleine nciht wirklich störende werbe einbeldung aber ansonsten ist das vollkommen okay

Datenbank ist auch mit dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




für die seite an sich benutz doch was fertiges wie webspell hab ich auch gemacht ist ein forum schon drin und das aussehen kannst du entweder selber verändern oder suchst dir ein schönes templatte aus dem netz.

Ps: ich weis meine rechtschreibung ist zum weglaufen

mfg geroc


----------



## GreyDeath (25. September 2006)

Freespaceanbieter:
http://www.pytal.de
http://www.buffed.de

Unterschied:
Pytal blendet keine Werbung ein, Ohost bietet meines Erachtens mehr Möglichkeiten (bis zu 8 DBs, mehrere FTP-Zugänge etc.)

Allerdings läuft auf denen beiden wohl nicht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe für unsere Gilde ein Joomla-Portal laufen. Die Gildenübersicht von hier oder einer anderen Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 laufen net, da einige Php-Befehle ausgeschaltet sind.
Auch ein dkp könnte ggfls. nicht funktionieren. Dafür brauch man dann schon Löhnspace.


----------



## Rascal (25. September 2006)

Ein paar Euro im Monat sind ja auch nicht ne menge...

Ich hab mein Space z.B. zusammen mit nem Kollegen...

Bis zu 5 DB's, endlos Mail, Subdomains, eigene php.ini, und und und.... und das GB speicher reicht mir locker...

So Long
Ras


----------



## GreyDeath (25. September 2006)

Mein Löhnspace hab ich bei Evanzo ... gibt bestimmt andere und bessere ... aber ich bin mit denen zufrieden.
Kostet zwischen 4-5 Euro im Monat und wird alle drei Monate abgerechnet.

Aber wer das nicht zahlen will, ist mit nem freespace Anbieter gar nicht mal so schlecht dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (26. Oktober 2006)

desweiteren gibt's freie foren bei netfirms.com 
ansooonsten... fällt mir nix anderes ein! naja, wurden ja auch inzwischen genug genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, aber die sind halt schon vorprogrammiert! wer ne eigengestaltung haben will macht am besten ne komplett eigene website  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quetzal (12. Januar 2007)

versuchs mal mit www.1111mb.com


----------



## phinix (18. Januar 2007)

hab da noch ne preiswerten Horst

www.Server-Drome.de

ich hab glück gehapt am anfang gabts noch kostenlose packete


----------



## Bl1nd (18. Januar 2007)

Naja was ich wirklich lobe ist Klick mich . Die machen eine super schnelle und wunderbare arbeit zu sehen am GildenhomepageLINK


----------



## HoodBlacK (1. Februar 2007)

kennt ihr vieleicht ein programm oder einen wesitecreator wo man nicht zahlen muss? vieleicht einen mit forum(muss nicht gerade spitze sein).

ich hab schon viel geschaut und alles was ich gefunden habe war MySpace  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , und das ist nicht gerade gilden tauglich


----------



## Pfotenhauer (2. Februar 2007)

HoodBlacK schrieb:


> kennt ihr vieleicht ein programm oder einen wesitecreator wo man nicht zahlen muss? vieleicht einen mit forum(muss nicht gerade spitze sein).
> 
> ich hab schon viel geschaut und alles was ich gefunden habe war MySpace
> 
> ...



Also als kostenlose Programme kann ich dir Jamoola oder Xoops ans herz legen. Die bieten beide gleichermaßen Forenmodule zum implementieren an. Aber wegen kostenfrein Webspace hab ich leider keine richtige idee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

